# Bestest film ever.



## coppo

Enter the Dragon was on last week(Got to be the best) and tomorrow another classic is on, Goldfinger, the best Bond film by far.

Spoilt lately.


----------



## jo662

I have loads of favs!

But if I had to pick one
Some like it hot!


----------



## caulkhead

Life of Brian! Simply because it makes me laugh, really laugh that is, not just a titter now and again, every time I watch it and I've watched it dozens of times.


----------



## Drew

Favourite musical is Sound of Music – comedy, Overboard.


----------



## patp

Ooh, keep 'em coming. 
I never watch films and so am overwhelmed when I look at getting a DVD out of the library or somewhere. Saturday nights are rubbish on tv now so we watched an old Christmas present dvd called Legend about the Kray twins. Really enjoyed it. Very believable acting.


----------



## greygit

Matrix followed by Blade Runner sprung to mind but there are too many to mention really.
PS. Must put in The Piano.


----------



## coppo

Never even heard of overboard or legend, never seen Matrix or Blade Runner, maybe I need to broaden my scope a bit.

Goldfinger 9pm tonight ITV 4.


----------



## raynipper

Pacific Heights. 
Only cos I was a landlord and knew the frustration.

Ray.


----------



## jo662

coppo said:


> Never even heard of overboard or legend, never seen Matrix or Blade Runner, maybe I need to broaden my scope a bit.
> 
> Goldfinger 9pm tonight ITV 4.


Overboard is funny and worth a watch,and Legend is very good to with Tom Hardy playing both the Krays excellently!


----------



## erneboy

Difficult one, but I think probably The Producers. The original with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder.


----------



## rayrecrok

Crossroads.






ray.


----------



## dghr272

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. :-D


----------



## caulkhead

erneboy said:


> Difficult one, but I think probably The Producers. The original with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder.


Yes a brilliant film Alan. So clever and so witty! In fact too much to take in on just one viewing!

We were hoping to do the stage version this year but couldn't secure the performing rights:frown2:


----------



## Garcia

rayrecrok said:


> Crossroads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray.


Crossroads...
Great film...loved it, but then I love anything to do with the blues....that Stevie Vai could certainly play, though not a style I particularly like . He was Zappa's lead guitar for years and one thing about Zappa is that he knew a musician when he heard one.
As to film...not known for my film knowledge so it'll be music films for me.
1. American Graffiti.....that wonderful scene with the hot rods and the dawn sky to the sound of Green Onions from Booker T and the MGs
2. Oh Brother, ( Where art thou...)Man of Constant Sorrow, Hard Time Killing Floor blues, In the Jailhouse Now......great film, great playing from Alison Kraus's band.
3. That'll be the Day / Stardust...great biopic of a trip to rock stardom
Garcia


----------



## coppo

I've never heard of a lot of these, the Producers?

Crossroads?

Is it because I,m a bit younger than most of you lot?

May have to look them up and get the DVD


----------



## erneboy

The Producers is a Mel Brooks film. I'd imagine you must have seen it but perhaps a long time ago and you've forgotten.

Crossroads, named after Robert Johnson's famous song where the young aspiring guitar player does a deal with the devil. Good movie, especially if you like blues.


----------



## JanHank

I have never heard of any of these films, tell a fib, _Goldfinger and all the old 007 films _and I´m old Paul.:laugh:


----------



## coppo

I will be getting settled at about 8.30pm, a few beers, make sure I,ve been to the toilet. You'll not be hearing from me after 8.45pm, what do mean thank heavens for that :surprise:

Then prepare for your worst nightmare, no, no one off of here>

Here comes Oddjob.

Even if you don't like the film, then just listen to the title song which is Stratospheric by Shirley the voice.


----------



## nickoff

Impossible to name one favorite. On my list would be -The Shawshank Redemption, Easy Rider, Into the Wild, Unbroken and many more.

Nick.


----------



## coppo

The wife has just said Apollo 13 by far, she has watched it loads, not for me though.


----------



## coppo

Bugger, it says 9pm for Goldfinger ITV 4 in the TV listings in tis weeks TV times.

BUT when you go into the listings on the TV itself it is now saying 10.15pm start, Everton FC are playing a friendly which is live.


----------



## TeamRienza

Has to be Blazing saddles, another Brooks film.

The Train, a black and white film from the 70s with Burt Lancaster. Resistance try to stop France's art treasures being sent to Germany close to the end of the war.

North West frontier, with Kenneth More. A technicolor masterpiece featuring a train again, the British try to save a young Indian prince during an uprising.

Zulu, nothing else needs said.

Davy


----------



## coppo

Lets get ready, its starting, just listen to Shirley singing.


----------



## jo662

Another good one,The Four Feathers with Ralph Richardson.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank

We have just watched, in German _Lizenz zum töten _or in English Licence to kill, Timothy Dalton is not my idea of James Bond, come back Sean you were the best.


----------



## coppo

jo662 said:


> Another good one,The Four Feathers with Ralph Richardson.:smile2:


Another one I,ve never heard of.


----------



## jo662

coppo said:


> Another one I,ve never heard of.


Really,its a great film.
Another one is,The 39 steps.


----------



## JanHank

What about the men/man series
12 angry men----the four just men --- Elephant man---The third man---- The invisibly man--- The man from uncle--- The man in black----
Not forgetting, SUPER MAN.


----------



## barryd

The Python films of course
Local Hero (just wonderful and superb knopfler music)
Blues Brothers (again superb music)
Woodstock
Pulp Fiction

Used to watch most of the above time and time again when I was a kid, usually after the pub, especially Woodstock and The Who and Jimi Hendrix, then we would pretend to be The Who. The above probably explains a lot really


----------



## coppo

jo662 said:


> Really,its a great film.
> Another one is,The 39 steps.


Yes but which version, there have been a few makes of the 39 steps, do you mean the original version, Kenneth More?


----------



## jo662

coppo said:


> Yes but which version, there have been a few makes of the 39 steps, do you mean the original version, Kenneth More?


The kenneth Moore one is good,but so is the one with Robert Powell in the lead role.


----------



## coppo

Yes seen both of those, excellent films.


----------



## JanHank

Films are like jokes, the old ones are the best.


----------



## TheAleMan

Saving private Ryan and Predator for me. The opening scene in the former was just unbelievable.


----------



## baldlygo

Spartacus
Bodyguard
Dumb and Dumber
Terminator II

Les Miserables - The anniversary concert - not so much the film


----------



## rayrecrok

Whisky Galore the original film 




ray.


----------



## suedew

Dirty Dozen, saw it in the local cinema when very pregnant, had son next day, he was well overdue.


----------



## jo662

rayrecrok said:


> Whisky Galore the original film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray.


I think Jan is right the old ones are the best.
I love the old ealing comedies like The titfield thunderbolt and The Laverder Hill Mob:smile2:


----------



## coppo

suedew said:


> Dirty Dozen, saw it in the local cinema when very pregnant, had son next day, he was well overdue.


Yes what an array of stars in that one, great film, I love Telly Savalas in it.


----------



## salomon

coppo said:


> Yes what an array of stars in that one, great film, I love Telly Savalas in it.


It was filmed in the village where we lived in England. The Ashridge Estate and Aldbury. As was Brave Heart and a load of others..
My latest favourite is La Vache . I have no idea if it works in English but we thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## coppo

There's a good one starting just now 9pm on film 4, The Green Mile with Tom Hanks.


----------



## rayrecrok

The Cruel Sea.. 




ray.


----------



## coppo

Yes great actor Jack Hawkins.

A league of Gentlemen is another excellent film he was in.


----------



## jo662

coppo said:


> There's a good one starting just now 9pm on film 4, The Green Mile with Tom Hanks.


A good film,and sad the big black guy died a few years ago in his mid 50`s:frown2:


----------



## coppo

Caroline said to me last night she wanted to watch a film called Lucy, she had heard it was good, Scarlet Johanssen and Morgan Freeman.

I have never seen such a load of old rubbish, got to be one of the worst.

Maybe the thread should be called bestest and worstest films.


----------



## aldra

I going for game of thrones waited since lat week

I love it

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead

aldra said:


> I going for game of thrones waited since lat week
> 
> I love it
> 
> Sandra


Me too! We don't have Sky so will have to wait for the DVD to come out. Have seen a few spoilers on You Tube though:surprise:

Brilliantly made and acted!!!!

My money's on Arya.......:grin2:


----------



## aldra

We have now TV

I watched 6 seasons, episode after episode 

Now series 7

One each week

It's hard

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt

Billy Elliot
Dead calm
Jaws (the first one)
Pretty woman
Shawshank redemption
Twin town
Zulu


----------



## Webby1

coppo said:


> Caroline said to me last night she wanted to watch a film called Lucy, she had heard it was good, Scarlet Johanssen and Morgan Freeman.
> 
> I have never seen such a load of old rubbish, got to be one of the worst.


I have seen quite a few rubbish films lately with Morgan Freeman in them.........................London has Fallen was another recent one. 
Yet if I see his name in the credits I tend to think it will be a quality film.................cos he is a quality actor.

But I guess he's just bought in for exactly that reason.
I'd like to think if I had a good living, I'd just turn stuff down and proudly say I'm not having my name associated with that sh*t


----------



## greygit

I always think that of Tommy Lee Jones, as far as American films go he always seems to be in the good ones.


----------



## scouter

The Quiet Man with John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara, best line "*Fishwoman with basket at station*: Sir!... Sir!... Here's a good stick, to beat the lovely lady. 

Shawshank Redemption

The Green Mile

Sink the Bismark

The Desert Rats Richard Burton


----------



## aldra

Well for me Dr in the house , I was young, in a children's home, and I sneaked off to see it, leaving the other kids in another cinema , was found out and was severely punished, worth it I was in love Dirk Bogart after the film 

The other was Where no vultures fly , I so loved it, prob rubbish by today's standards but at the time I could see no reason to love any human I'd come in contact with, my love was kept going by my love of animals and I adored the film 

Fortunately my views changed :surprise:

Now I love the hobbit, lord of the rings , and game of thrones 

Maybe it's be its not changed that much :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Brilliant comedy film on BBC2 tonight at 10.30 pm. "What we did on our holiday".

Personally I felt it was hilarious.

Ray.


----------



## coppo

Yes we think its really funny, Billy at his best.


----------



## JanHank

Has anyone mentioned Julie Walters & Michael Kane in Educating Rita






FULL FILM

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v19425327KAMCDTZa


----------



## aldra

Brilliant film 
But then I find everything she does is great


----------



## Kaytutt

Another couple I thought of


Life of Pi
Castaway


----------



## aldra

Steel magnolias 

Billy Eliot 

Brassed off

Full Monty


----------



## coppo

aldra said:


> Steel magnolias
> 
> Billy Eliot
> 
> Brassed off
> 
> Full Monty


The last 3 are good Sandra, never heard of Steel Magnolias?


----------



## aldra

It's a group of women Paul in small town America 

Brilliant cast 

And another, On Golden Pond


----------



## Gretchibald

Maybe not the Bestest Film Ever but v good - the reason why I mention it is because it will completely mess up your mind trying to comprehend the concept . To do with time travel and starring Leonardo de Caprio - plus it's free to watch here -


----------



## JanHank

*Waking up the thread.*

I am downloading films from youtube, the first one is "The birdman from Alcatraz" with Burt Lancaster.
Its almost one man film and a true story.
At this moment its "What we did on our holiday" Rays suggestion.
I would like a few more comodies, any suggestions?


----------



## aldra

An excellent film Jan 

Sandra


----------



## coppo

Maybe not films Jan but a great series was ''Early Doors'', brilliant comedy which you could download.

Starred Craig Cash of Royle Family fame.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

50 first dates for me, need tissues though.


----------



## nickoff

I was going to say something there but better not. Bawaahaahaa.

Nick.


----------



## emjaiuk

It's a Mad Mad Mad World, hilarious. MASH, 2001. Blues Brothers 1


Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nickoff said:


> I was going to say something there but better not. Bawaahaahaa.
> 
> Nick.


You are in need of help Nick old lad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gretchibald said:


> Maybe not the Bestest Film Ever but v good - the reason why I mention it is because it will completely mess up your mind trying to comprehend the concept . To do with time travel and starring Leonardo de Caprio - plus it's free to watch here -


I quite enjoyed that, I sort of sussed it about half way through.


----------



## aldra

Can't remember the title but it was about a child who saw dead people 

My daughter Sussed it out within minutes though 

Still a great film 

Sandra


----------



## nickoff

aldra said:


> Can't remember the title but it was about a child who saw dead people
> 
> My daughter Sussed it out within minutes though
> 
> Still a great film
> 
> Sandra


That would be the Bruce Willis film, The Sixth Sense. A great story.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched this yesterday, could never stand Leonard Rossiter, but Clunsey is great, not a film per se, but it's series 1 & 2 complete, with no ads, and well nailed together (new doc martin starts tomorrow night) enjoy

Series 1





Series 2


----------



## Sprinta

It's a toss up between Groundhog Day , The Great Escape and The Lake House (Sandra Bullock & Keanu Reeves)


----------



## JanHank

Sprinta said:


> It's a toss up between Groundhog Day , The Great Escape and The Lake House (Sandra Bullock & Keanu Reeves)


It would be very helpful if you could give me a link for these films please. 
Youtube seem to be removing a lot of them.


----------



## baldlygo

This link worked for me today - maybe tomorrow - maybe every other day 

Groundhog Day - https://archive.org/details/Groundhog.Day.1993.BrRip.720p.x264.YIFY


----------



## powerplus

hi

a film that allways stuck out to me as a kid was Von Ryan's Express and also Lawrence of Arabia 

Von Ryan's Express,we saw it as young kids when dad was stationed in germany and it was quite graphic later i saw it in the uk at the flicks and it was tame in comparison (censored)

Lawrence of Arabia also in germany and was really long but so thrilling to see

later in my early teens back in the uk we sneaked into the flicks to watch POOR COW,, well that was a eye opener for a young 12 year old

barry


----------



## coppo

Yes love von ryans express, they always seem to show it at Christmas.

Sinatra at his best.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> This link worked for me today - maybe tomorrow - maybe every other day
> 
> Groundhog Day - https://archive.org/details/Groundhog.Day.1993.BrRip.720p.x264.YIFY


Thank you for the link, but I am unable to download it onto YTD from here :frown2:
I am collecting for our dark evenings viewing while away in the MH.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

OH not again Kev. My wife watches it about once a week for the past 20 years. I now hate it.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus

hi all

yes the Von Ryan's Express was really gory with lots of dead on and around the train but in the uk it was milder

barry


----------



## coppo

Good heavens, once a week for 20 years that's a bit overkill, no wonder you don't like it.

Great film.


----------



## raynipper

coppo said:


> Good heavens, once a week for 20 years that's a bit overkill, no wonder you don't like it.
> Great film.


There are a few more I am not allowed to delete even though by now I can relate the dialogue.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> Thank you for the link, but I am unable to download it onto YTD from here :frown2:
> I am collecting for our dark evenings viewing while away in the MH.


If you look on the Groundhog page above you should see Download options - Right click on the mp4 and it should give you the option to 'Save as' to your computer.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> If you look on the Groundhog page above you should see Download options - Right click on the mp4 and it should give you the option to 'Save as' to your computer.


Thank you, I have just downloaded it onto my passport. Now we have plenty to watch in the dark evenings in the van, without using up internet :laugh:


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


>


Its a funny format Kev, is this the only one available?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No idea I just did a quick search.


----------



## aldra

You need a bottle of wine Jan

I have no dark evenings in the van :grin2:
Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> You need a bottle of wine Jan
> 
> I have no dark evenings in the van :grin2:
> Sandra


The trip has been postponed.
We are off wine, its beer and schnaps for us.


----------



## aldra

Why Jan ?

Is something wrong with shade ? Or Hans , or both of them 

Now you are worrying me 

It's what friends do

Even those who have never met

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Why Jan ?
> 
> Is something wrong with shade ? Or Hans , or both of them
> 
> Now you are worrying me
> 
> It's what friends do
> 
> Even those who have never met
> 
> Sandra


Panic not flower, 
I had an appointment for boob squashing and its been postponed at the last minute, we were going first to the hospital, 2 hours away, then carrying on from there to somewhere ???
As it not very warm we´ve now decide to wait until the temperature rises.
Shade´s had his shoe on today, took him all of 30 seconds to take to it, but the problem is when he walks its like a models stride he crosses his feet (don´t know how else to explain) and now and then stands on the shoe and nearly falls over. We had a little walk this afternoon and thought maybe he will try to lift his foot higher with the shoe on, but you can hear him dragging that one foot so we try to make him walk on the grass other wise he´ll soon wear the shoe through.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Guess whats on film four at 17:00 to day 

Clue:-

It has von and express in the title.


----------



## raynipper

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not again.!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Knew you'd be pleased Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This might be interesting though

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2801721/131512708/the-vietnam-war

BBC4


----------



## Sprinta

Is it Ryan's Daughter?


----------



## HermanHymer

Seen and liked most of those movies - especially the older ones.

But I'm surprised no-one (female) has mentioned Dirty Dancing. U r never too old for a quick perve! It's probably the only movie I've see more than 3 times.

Dr Zhivago has a special place in my heart. Saw it the day before my husband went off to the army for 9 months. (Both of us 20 years old and recently married so a serious love story was sure to hit the spot!)

How about some of the more recent movies - Tea with Mussolini (Judy Dench) The English Patient (Ralph Fiennes) The King's Speech (Colin Firth) and Meryl Streep has a library of great movies all on her own, Charlize Theron - brilliant actress.

And some REALLY OLD ones - Ben Hur (Chuck H), Gone wt Wind, The Yellow Rolls Royce, Breakfast at Tiffany's, the spaghetti westerns, and Dirk Bogarde ones.


----------



## aldra

Love all of those Viv

Officer and a gentleman, Pretty woman , and Mama Mia , Educating Rita, we were mature university students at the time with six kids so it resonated with us

Sandra


----------



## Drew

We watched "Going in Style" the other week, Morgan Freeman & Michael Caine. Well worth watching.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just turned the TV on to set it up to record something tonight, Rawhide was on TCM, that was a blast from the past, 1962, quality was good though, much better than some of the other stuff out there, shame the acting wasn't though, Clint was crap back then too.


----------



## Dougaitken

The Man who sued God 
The Good the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had a good titter last night, I watched Operation Petticoat, cracking old style humour, Cary Grant and Tony Curtis


----------



## raynipper

Oh no Kev. Thats another one that gets shown almost weekly.

Does anyone remember a spoof docu/drama about poor old Blunket in Blair's cabinet and the goings on behind his back. Truly hilarious but never seen it repeated.
It was a bit near the knuckle but as comic as "Yes Minister".

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have the will power to only watch it every decade or so ☺☺☺


----------



## JanHank

We have just finished watching `Hachiko´ staring Richard Gere. If you can watch this till the end with dry eyes you must be a very hard person.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> We have just finished watching `Hachiko´ staring Richard Gere. If you can watch this till the end with dry eyes you must be a very hard person.


I should have added, this is a true story.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a tail that was, very well done, tissues were indeed needed :crying::crying::crying:

I watched "it could happen to you" the other day, not so much a weepy, but was also supposed to be a true tale but was far from the actual truth, way over embellished IMHO.

http://people.com/archive/after-24-...ets-a-tip-to-remember-3-million-vol-21-no-16/


----------



## raynipper

I have just watched again a most hilarious film "What we did on our holiday" with Billy Connerly.
Mainly as there was burger all on TV this evening and it brought me to tears. Beats all the Christmas rubbish on now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you seen Billy Connoly in Quartet, all star cast, very funny film.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Have you seen Billy Connolly in Quartet, all star cast, very funny film.


Where would I find that please Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I watched it on Netflix Gert, I seem to watch most stuff on there these days, well worth the fee, it might be on Amazon too.


----------



## Drew

Not quite a film but well worth watching if you can get hold of it, Bangkok Hilton.

I have it on two tapes but it is now available on CD's.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> Not quite a film but well worth watching if you can get hold of it, Bangkok Hilton.
> 
> I have it on two tapes but it is now available on CD's.
> 
> Drew


And on YouTube too.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And on YouTube too.


I could only find it in German, giss the link please Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bugger, didn't realise it wasn't English, I just searched the title without playing it, Sorry Gert.


----------



## Gretchibald

A couple of years ago I started watching the best of Korean movies and now I am hooked . Better scripts , acting , photography and especially plots than the typical American films where sometimes it seems like are just watching to confirm what you already know will happen including the 'all lived happily ever after' ending. To get a taste , try this one , you will never guess the plots or the ending.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly Gretch, I get a message it's blocked in my country on Copyright grounds.

Ray.
ah TunnelBear fixed that.


----------



## aldra

Watched a great movie last night

willamena, Judy dench 

Based on a true story

Touched a cord with me 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald

ps ... I should have warned that although ' Oldboy ' is a great story/ mystery / thriller it is quite brutal in places and not for the feint hearted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't watch anything with subtitles, way too distracting, you also miss the subtleties the director and writers intended you to see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

In case anyone is interested Terry Pratchetts the Hogfather on YouTube.

Hogfather 1,2,3,4.


----------



## JanHank

The colour of magic is off, the Hogfather is deferably off my list Kev.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> I have just watched again a most hilarious film "What we did on our holiday" with Billy Connerly.
> Mainly as there was burger all on TV this evening and it brought me to tears. Beats all the Christmas rubbish on now.
> 
> Ray.


I just watched it this afternoon Ray. What I would class as a very good Sunday afternoon film. I think I must have something in my eye as its watering. 

Added bonus was sexy Bond girl villain Rosamund Pike is still smoking hot.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> I just watched it this afternoon Ray. What I would class as a very good Sunday afternoon film. I think I must have something in my eye as its watering.
> 
> Added bonus was sexy Bond girl villain Rosamund Pike is still smoking hot.


I have just finished watching it,.

It´s my kind of film, give me links to a few more like that.


----------



## barryd

I'm not really Into films Jan. Just watched that one as Ray recommended it. Long running series are my thing really


----------



## raynipper

Dunno if anyone might shed a tear but I personally liked.................
Lady in the Van with Maggie Smith.
The Lone Ranger with Johney Depp.
Bridesmaids and The Heat all funny.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> I'm not really Into films Jan. Just watched that one as Ray recommended it. Long running series are my thing really


One of the longest running series I followed and you could get emotional about if you followed the plot from the beginning was "This is Us" Channel 4 last Jan/April with 12 episodes.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> One of the longest running series I followed and you could get emotional about if you followed the plot from the beginning was "This is Us" Channel 4 last Jan/April with 12 episodes.
> 
> Ray.


We downloaded that but only watched a few episodes. Thought it was ok but not my sort of thing. Will watch it though.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Barry. My wife gave up after only a couple of episodes but I had got into it by then and kept going as I realised the plot.
Maybe I'm just an old softie.???

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I prefer films, more time for a plot to unfold in one hit, having said that I'm watching, person of interest, right now which is quite good.

On Netflix.


----------



## barryd

Must admit Im a bit lost for new series now. I have just about watched everything that was ever rated as the best of shows. Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Better Call Saul, Banshee etc etc. Seen them all so struggling a bit now. There are so many finding a great one amongst all the dross is difficult. This is Us is ok but its a bit too mainstream nicey nice for me. Prefer a bit of grit, sex and violence and swearing.  I think I might be a yobbo.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Barry, yobbo film "The Wolf of Wallstreet". lotsa bonkin by DeCaprio.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Seen it. Tarantino films are my favourites but he doesn't do them too often. The grateful eight was his latest I think. Worth a watch but Pulp Fiction for me was the best ever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just watched What we did on our holiday, we do that type of film very well.


----------



## Drew

barryd said:


> Prefer a bit of grit, sex and violence and swearing.  I think I might be a yobbo.


I'm the exact opposite, having seen how violent Xbox games etc. can affect a child's behaviour, I am 100% against excessive violence in films or television.

Both my wife and I don't swear nor do we allow foul language in our home.

Drew


----------



## barryd

Drew said:


> I'm the exact opposite, having seen how violent Xbox games etc. can affect a child's behaviour, I am 100% against excessive violence in films or television.
> 
> Both my wife and I don't swear nor do we allow foul language in our home.
> 
> Drew


Well there you go. Takes all sorts to make up a world. Glad to see you didn't object to the Sex bit, just the violence and swearing huh? 

Cant beat a good swear I reckon. If kids are playing violent games on Xbox or watching "video nasty's" then its down to the parents to prevent that, no reason adults shouldn't watch them if they want to.


----------



## JanHank

We never used to swear, I asked Hans, "when did you start swearing" 
"When I met you" came the reply :frown2:

Sometimes it's the only way to really express how I feel about something, but swearing for the sake of it I have never found attractive.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> We never used to swear, I asked Hans, "when did you start swearing"
> "When I met you" came the reply :frown2:
> 
> Sometimes it's the only way to really express how I feel about something, but swearing for the sake of it I have never found attractive.


WTF! You little liar! Ive seen some of the stuff you say on "another forum".


----------



## aldra

Y hell I like a few swear words 

Not to be used in swearing as such

But what is wrong with bugger, bloody hell etc 

Never really heard my grandkids swear , but I’m sure they do out of my hearing 

It’s a different world, where the F word is an every day occurrence 

But what does it mean ?

No longer does it have its original correct meaning 

So it really means nothing 

And I’m really too old to get excited or upset about words with no meaning 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> WTF! You little liar! Ive seen some of the stuff you say on "another forum".


That's the written word Barry, what comes out of my mouth in real annoyance is even wusser than that > 
We're talking about entertainment, I love Billy Connelly, but wish ha wouldn't swear so much, he's funny without swearing.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> That's the written word Barry, what comes out of my mouth in real annoyance is even wusser than that >
> We're talking about entertainment, I love Billy Connelly, but wish ha wouldn't swear so much, he's funny without swearing.


But he does it (swearing) so well Jan and it never comes across as offensive, just funny. When you think about it as Sandra says they are just words. Anglo Saxon words really. Why are they offensive? Who said they were offensive and why? Does it stem from some Victorian values thing or what? I dunno. Why is the word crap less offensive than the word sh1t for example which I have to put a 1 in to ovoid the censor? Think about it, its bonkers. When did the swearing Police make up the rules and why?


----------



## JanHank

Its probably an age thing, as a teenager we banned a boy from our gang because he was for ever using the f word.
I go quite cold when I hear children swearing, here for instance its quite normal for children to say "Oh Scheiß"
Now there you go, use that word and you don´t have to put the 1 in >


----------



## raynipper

It just shows lack of breeding.................... or maybe too much f...ing breeding.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> It just shows lack of breeding.................... or maybe too much f...ing breeding.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


I totally disagree with that! There are a lot of old school Aristo Toffs around here Ray. They all swear like troopers! "Pass the Facking Caviar Rupert!"  The language on the hunt or a shoot is always colourful. Then again maybe your right. They all look the same. 

I was brought up in a fairly liberal household and many of our family and friends were the same but not all. I frequently got into bother dropping swear words in houses where it was frowned upon.


----------



## raynipper

See.!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well I love bugger always have 

Told my grandkids they were little buggers , a term of endearment 

They're just words 

Words that have no meaning, unless we give them meaning 

I know what the f word means

But do the kids who use it do 

And who on earth would know 

What to do with a F........ chair

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tw*t is one of my faves, there are at least three versions of course.


----------



## Joeo's

Ben Hur
One flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Cool Runnings


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wow, Ben Hur, that takes me back, my late sister was an usherette at the local flicks, and she took me in to see that as my first film, I was much too young really, only 10 years old, but I loved it, she also bought me my first record, Little white bull...


----------



## raynipper

Anyone remember the silent old films with Eric Sykes an all, The Plank and The Building Site.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shorter but better resolution


----------



## JanHank

:grin2: watched it, I had forgotten most of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've never got more than few minutes in, can't do with slapstick comedy.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've never got more than few minutes in, can't do with slapstick comedy.


Slap and tickle more up your street Daisy?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't beat a bit of fannying about gert.


----------



## JanHank

We watched this last week and enjoyed it.
http://123hulu.com/watch/QG30DKdo-scent-of-a-woman.html


----------



## coppo

JanHank said:


> We watched this last week and enjoyed it.
> http://123hulu.com/watch/QG30DKdo-scent-of-a-woman.html


Link says access blocked for me Jan.


----------



## raynipper

Gosh Jan, that link got me into all sorts of trouble.
It linked to shopping and porn then my anti virus blocked it and now I'm just mopping up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

OK then google The scent of a woman.


----------



## barryd

Great film that Jan

I think we need the Tango scene. Superb and a classic piece. The Tango is my favourite dance after the Pogo but I just tend to flop around on the floor these days. A kind of Seal Pogo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was taught by my sister to dance, nothing fancy, but I really enjoyed it growing up, best way to get the feel of a woman without embarrassing yourself, not danced in eons, must grab Liz when she gets home > >


----------



## JanHank

Not a great successes, but he tried.


----------



## Drew

Another great film, yesterday, having completed my chores for the day, I dug out an old DVD and settled down for the afternoon and watched *Breaker Morant* with Edward Woodward. I had forgotten how good it was, if you haven't seen it, might I suggest that you give it a try.

Edward Woodward not only a good actor is also one of my favourite singers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That was a great film, your mention of it reminds me of the other one, The hill.






£2.49 




This is a classic too, better than the newer version


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Didnae know he was a singest too Drew, not a bad voice at all, better than that Barfy bloke.


----------



## Drew

Yes Kev, totally agree, I'd forgotten all about it until yesterday when I had a look through our DVD collection. I tried to make a copy it last night but failed miserably, any suggestions please. The original Flight of the Phoenix I prefer to the new one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you mean Break Morant, use the free program YTD to capture it and use it to convert it to MP4 dump it to a usb stick, dunno about copying DVDs Barry might be your man for that.

https://ytd-video-downloader-free.en.softonic.com/download


----------



## barryd

I Cant remember the last time I used an actual DVD disk Kev. No need for them anymore so not sure how you would go about copying them. I do use Freemake Video converter which will convert just about anything to any other format so that would probably do it but the free version has a few restrictions and a fair bit of nagware.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me neither I do have a region free box kicking around somewhere, but it's over ten years since I used it, lappy and a HDMI lead nowadays, (or via the slot in the van TV) Google will have a few ideas no doubt.


----------



## Drew

Would it be possible to transfer a DVD to a hard drive or memory stick? I have lots of DVD's at home that I would prefer to have on a memory stick for travelling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd say yes, but don't know how to Drew, it's all possible with digital media, you just need to find the right program, YTD might do it or VLC, both free, I'd search on YouTube for that one.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=transferring+dvd+to+memory+stick+


----------



## baldlygo

Just Google "best dvd ripper" for lots of options


----------



## JanHank

*I have a question*

When we are watching films from the computer this blessed window keeps coming up and I really don´t understand why.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
*Microsoft Windows*

Your computer is low on memory
to restore enough memory for programs to work correctly
Save your files and then close or restart all open programs.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
I don´t have any other programs open other than firefox for the film, *what is it talking about.*

I also have nothing on this computer to take up any space, no pictures or video´s and very few documents.


----------



## Drew

I believe it might have something to do with the RAM Jan, Random Active Memory. No doubt the experts will be along soon.

I am being serious for a change??? When buying a new computer you only get what you pay for. It may be possible to increase the RAM, I use a firm Crucial, with them you can download a small programme that will tell you if it is possible to increase your RAM or hard drive.

http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/systemscanner

Drew


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> I believe it might have something to do with the RAM Jan, Random Active Memory. No doubt the experts will be along soon.
> 
> I am being serious for a change??? When buying a new computer you only get what you pay for. It may be possible to increase the RAM, I use a firm Crucial, with them you can download a small programme that will tell you if it is possible to increase your RAM or hard drive.
> 
> http://uk.crucial.com/gbr/en/systemscanner
> 
> Drew


This is my old Samsung Drew, I don´t use it foe anything else, just watching youtube stuff on the TV.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think Drew is right there Jan, Random Access Memory is where stuff is stored while in use, it drags it in and releases it as needed, it is far faster than the hard drive, think streaming and buffering.


----------



## barryd

There are several ways to find out how much RAM you have Jan. This guide will help as it depends on what version of Windows your using. https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000149.htm

Do you restart the Samsung very often? A reboot usually clears any memory hoggers. If its only got 4gb or maybe less of RAM then sticking a bit more in would help but not always worth the faff on an old PC or sometimes your not able to upgrade them much anyway.

PC manufacturers have never installed enough RAM in the base models. Its typically 4gb on a new PC or laptop these days but its not enough really especially two or three years down the line. I never sell anything with less than 8gb of RAM to my customers. My own laptop is only a Core i3 processor but it has 12gb of RAM. Its often that you need rather than a faster processor although having both helps


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## baldlygo

If you have 1G or more of RAM you could say goodbye Microsoft and load Linux - it would fly !!


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> If you have 1G or more of RAM you could say goodbye Microsoft and load Linux - it would fly !!


I´ve just put a smatphone in the draw because its too complicated and not useful for me.
I am learnign about a new Kindle I bought myself.
Haven´t come to terms with a new Acer yet.
Now you tell me to learn another new thing, I think my brain will either expload or shut down.
I only want to look at things from youtube or other free places for films, can`t I empty the RAM ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

#Shutting down empties the RAM, dunno if there's another way


----------



## Drew

As Kevin has said, every time you shut down your computer you MT your RAM. Unlike your hard drive it doesn't store memory. 

Alternatively referred to as main memory, primary memory, or system memory, Random Access Memory (RAM) is a hardware device that allows information to be stored and retrieved on a computer. RAM is usually associated with DRAM, which is a type of memory module. Because information is accessed randomly instead of sequentially like it is on a CD or hard drive, the computer can access the data much faster. However, unlike ROM or the hard drive, RAM is a volatile memory and requires power to keep the data accessible. If the computer is turned off, all data contained in RAM is lost.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wot e sed, used me Sunday name too


----------



## barryd

Flipping heck! This is starting to sound like O Level Computer Science. I got a B.


----------



## JanHank

Well as I have turned it off everytime before Barry said it doesn´t have to be turned off (only a few days ago) 
I have tried turning it off and making a _restart_, but the message is still there.
I hate taking over the film thread with this, sorry Coppo it was not my intention.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Well as I have turned it off everytime before Barry said it doesn´t have to be turned off (only a few days ago)
> I have tried turning it off and making a _restart_, but the message is still there.
> I hate taking over the film thread with this, sorry Coppo it was not my intention.


If its coming up with that after a restart with no programs (apparently) running then something isnt right. It could be you have a program in start up thats causing a memory leak where it just eats up memory. Some dodgy programs or corrupt programs can do this.

Bit tricky to analyse through a forum to be honest. You could try pressing ctrl, alt and del to go into task manager and order the processes by memory usage which will show you what programs are currently in the memory (RAM)

You will see something like this










If you click on the performance tab it will show you whats going on with the laptop and how much memory it has, resources etc. As you can see from mine its mainly taken up with having three browsers open several times.

If we can find out whats hogging the memory we can maybe disable it.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> We watched this last week and enjoyed it.
> http://123hulu.com/watch/QG30DKdo-scent-of-a-woman.html


Oh boy Jan. I have had no end of problems since going to that site. A thing called 'Palikan' has installed itself and now I can't get rid of it.!
It seems to be another browser and loads with Mozilla Firefox. But can't seem to delete it. It always pops up on a reboot.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Oh boy Jan. I have had no end of problems since going to that site. A thing called 'Palikan' has installed itself and now I can't get rid of it.!
> It seems to be another browser and loads with Mozilla Firefox. But can't seem to delete it. It always pops up on a reboot.
> 
> Ray.


I think it was happening before then Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Oh boy Jan. I have had no end of problems since going to that site. A thing called 'Palikan' has installed itself and now I can't get rid of it.!
> It seems to be another browser and loads with Mozilla Firefox. But can't seem to delete it. It always pops up on a reboot.
> 
> Ray.


Its a browser Hijacker Ray. Dodgy sites but usually something you have downloaded and installed will install it if your not careful.

There is a full set of instructions here as to how to get shot if it but you may get away with just downloading and running Malwarebytes to kill it off.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-palikan.com-home-page-hijacker


----------



## JanHank

*Moved to Milly´s memory problem*

We can carry on away from Pauls nice thread.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That was a great film, your mention of it reminds me of the other one, The hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £2.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a classic too, better than the newer version


These look good Kev I have made a note, but the middle one doesn´t work in this country it says.


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Its a browser Hijacker Ray. Dodgy sites but usually something you have downloaded and installed will install it if your not careful.
> There is a full set of instructions here as to how to get shot if it but you may get away with just downloading and running Malwarebytes to kill it off.
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-palikan.com-home-page-hijacker


Thanks Barry. I had seen that there was plenty of "How to get rid of Palikan" sites and info. But your link led me to Malwarebytes Premium 'trial' and that seemed to get rid of it and 293 other PUPs. But it was still on the Firefox home page but it did allow you to 'dismiss' it from there.
So I guess it has gone now and thanks again.

Ray.

That'll teach me to link to Jans mucky sites.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can highly recommend Bridge of spies, a very powerful film.

Available on Netflix.

During the Cold War, the Soviet Union captures U.S. pilot Francis Gary Powers after shooting down his U-2 spy plane. Sentenced to 10 years in prison, Powers' only hope is New York lawyer James Donovan (Tom Hanks), recruited by a CIA operative to negotiate his release. Donovan boards a plane to Berlin, hoping to win the young man's freedom through a prisoner exchange. If all goes well, the Russians would get Rudolf Abel (Mark Rylance), the convicted spy who Donovan defended in court.


----------



## JanHank

*Here is something different*

A pity about the format and fog! It will be an eye opener for some.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We watched one on Netflix last night,

Dark places, a very good flim.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2402101/


----------



## Drew

We watched "The Water Diviner", with Russel Crowe the other night. An excellent storyline but difficult to follow sometimes due to the sound quality.


----------



## coppo

JanHank said:


> A pity about the format and fog! It will be an eye opener for some.


We watched it at the cinema last year and have just watched it gain on the TV at the weekend.
What an excellent film, wonderful.


----------



## nickoff

JanHank said:


> A pity about the format and fog! It will be an eye opener for some.


I've not seen the film but I have read the book. Very moving in parts and of coarse it shows the war from a different perspective.

Nick.


----------



## raynipper

The Book Thief is on again Film4 tonight.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> The Book Thief is on again Film4 tonight.
> 
> Ray.


You watch it on the internet don't you Ray? How can it be recorded?


----------



## raynipper

Dunno how here Jan.
Yes we watch UK TV via the internet but if we do need something recording we send an e-mail to neighbors back home and they set our Humax box.

Ray.


----------



## coppo

Decent one on tonight itv 4 9pm, Unknown, Liam Neeson.


----------



## JanHank

coppo said:


> Decent one on tonight itv 4 9pm, Unknown, Liam Neeson.


That's 10pm for me, my bed time.


----------



## raynipper

coppo said:


> Decent one on tonight itv 4 9pm, Unknown, Liam Neeson.


Only trouble with Neeson is like George Seagal I need subtitles to understand their version of English.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Only trouble with Neeson is like George Seagal I need subtitles to understand their version of English.
> 
> Ray.


Ach away on, thon fella spakes right hey, do you know, he'll take the head staggers if he see this.:grin2:

I'll bring an interpreter next time I call Ray :grin2:

Terry

This might help.
https://www.thefreelibrary.com/Ulsterisms+for+everyday+use.-a0144931558


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> That's 10pm for me, my bed time.


Same for me Jan

Between 9/10

And then Albert snores all night


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just watched, the brothers Grimsby, very crude, too much swearing, but so funny for none prudes.


----------



## coppo

Have a look at the first post on this thread, its on tonight, the best film ever made, get the beer ready, great stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spawned a generation of idiots with nunchucks, it was the best of that genre though.


----------



## aldra

Last of the mohicans
And 

Dancing with wolves
Both brilliant 

But only two of some fantastic films 

On golden pond 

I’ll stop now 

Sandra


----------

